# White nexus 4 Goes on sale in India



## theserpent (May 28, 2013)

> The Google Nexus 4 has been surrounded by rumors of a white version going on sale for months now. The White Nexus 4 was spotted at I/O several times and while Google made no official announcement, the White Nexus 4 was expected to be launched at Google’s June 10th event.
> 
> While the world awaits this elusive announcement, the White Nexus 4 has gone on Sale in India, and some lucky owners have already bought the white version from stores in New Delhi. The price remains same as the Black version and the capacity also remains the same at 16 GB.
> 
> ...




cool..


----------



## pratyush997 (May 28, 2013)

Coool !

TFS


----------



## theserpent (May 28, 2013)

Google really wants to say sorry to India I guess, and seein this I'm sure Nexus 5 might hit Indian shores atleast 1-2 months after launch.


----------



## pratyush997 (May 28, 2013)

Still, Black N4 looks better


----------



## Vignesh B (May 28, 2013)

Wow?
Is it for the first time that an unannounced Google product has gone on sale in India?
I hope Google has at last started showing some love to India too.


----------



## theserpent (May 28, 2013)

^ I think they have, Or as the article says, the shops might have released it before


----------



## shreymittal (May 28, 2013)

looks like they are saying sorry to us.  Please Google love as you love USA we will love you back.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (May 28, 2013)

theserpent said:


> ^ I think they have, Or as the article says, the shops might have released it before



shop keepers cant break the street launch date, atleast not for google and apple products AFAIK...


----------



## pratyush997 (May 28, 2013)

shreymittal said:


> looks like they are saying sorry to us.  Please Google love as you love USA we will love you back.


That love costs warranty and 5k extra  *www.bayernzone.com/images/smilies/meme/yaoming.png


----------



## Flash (May 28, 2013)

Why people go gaga over the WHITE mobiles (even the iPhones), despite of the fact that it will be dusted easily?


----------



## Desmond (May 28, 2013)

Was this really worth wasting a whole thread over? We already have a Nexus thread.


----------



## Ayuclack (May 28, 2013)

Yeh Original This guy from XDA Got it !!


And Available at Saholic !!


----------



## roypurohit (May 28, 2013)

I'm wondering what it will be on May 30 -->


----------



## shreymittal (May 28, 2013)

roypurohit said:


> I'm wondering what it will be on May 30 -->



Thursday


----------



## Darth Vader (May 28, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> Why people go gaga over the WHITE mobiles (even the iPhones), despite of the fact that it will be dusted easily?



This.


----------



## RohanM (May 28, 2013)

^^ just saw that, but black looks more cool.


----------



## Ayuclack (May 28, 2013)

Its Official Now


----------



## shreymittal (May 28, 2013)

Up on Flipkart

Nexus 4 - Buy Nexus 4 White Online at Best Prices in India - LG: Flipkart.com


----------



## Ayuclack (May 28, 2013)

Saw it on Hand It does Shine on the Back ... Getting In White !!!


----------



## pratyush997 (May 28, 2013)

shreymittal said:


> Up on Flipkart
> 
> Nexus 4 - Buy Nexus 4 White Online at Best Prices in India - LG: Flipkart.com


NO seller


----------



## shreymittal (May 28, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> NO seller


----------

